# Cyp Formosanum



## Dido (Apr 17, 2012)

Hy, 

this is the first growing pict of this plant. 
Had no time to convert the file so they come together 





Here are the blooms








The hole plant now, its a 4 one comming to bloom later





Another pict her from a interesting outcome, 
its a double outcome of one nose 





A new hybrid is blooming sorry take the pict to late
It says it should be kentucky X reginae they sell it as pink plush but I am not sure about the parents 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 17, 2012)

hey, 

nice formosanum.

the Cyp. Irene could be true,
just look here
http://www.w-frosch.de/Cypris/Hybriden/irene.htm

and this is MY Irene,
*picture from last year
*






cheers


----------



## Dido (Apr 17, 2012)

Hope so, 

the better flower was destroyed by a accident of myself, and I took a picture and one of this one before, did not realize that I had no SD Card in my Kamera so all pictures disapeared to somewhere else, so I have now pict of the other flower left. 
Have to wait till next year, but another one will coem to bloom with the same label, we will see.

I would love to have such a nice one as you have. Maybe one day....


----------



## monocotman (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice reginae cross.
Apart from Ulla Silkens I don't find the other reginae crosses that easy.
Mine are a bit slow and liable to fasciate or produce weak stems.
I have yet to see a large hybrid plant with many flowers,
David


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 17, 2012)

Oooo -- I like that last one!


----------



## Dido (Apr 18, 2012)

monocotman said:


> Nice reginae cross.
> Apart from Ulla Silkens I don't find the other reginae crosses that easy.
> Mine are a bit slow and liable to fasciate or produce weak stems.
> I have yet to see a large hybrid plant with many flowers,
> David



Me too with the reginae crosses, till now, I feel the corsses with fasciolatum are much easier. At least for my condition. 
Some Ulla are not easy. 
A friedn have used ulla as mother, but all seedlings I had from this crosses, I did not manage to grow on. For him it was the same, he lost over 90% soem of them completly.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 18, 2012)

Dido,
Reginae and flavum are 'out on a limb' in terms of relationships with other species of cyps.
Probably accounts for why Ulla S. works as a cross and why others don't,
David


----------

